# [OT] - No to....na razie :)

## arsen

Wtajemniczeni wiedzą że od dnia 4 maja zarzucam moderowanie forum na 10 miesięcy, powód...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "...wyżej wymieniony zobowiązany jest stawić się w dniu 04.05.2005r. do godziny 14:00 w jednostce wojkowej
> 
> Centrum Szkolenia Obrony Przeciwlotniczej, ul. Wojska Polskiego 66 75-903 Koszalin"
> ...

 

czyli krótko mówiąc, armia wzywa  :Smile: 

Chciałem tutaj serdecznie podziękować polskim moderatorom za zaufanie jakim mnie obdażyli, a w szczególności podziękowania dla fallowa. Dziękuje też użytkownikom tego forum za współprace, bez was oczywiście to forum by nie miało prawa bytu. Cu.

----------

## Poe

będziemy tęsknić...

ale cóż... ojczyzna wzywa...  :Wink: 

trzymaj sie..

/me pochlipuje...

----------

## keman

Ehhhh, starszna szkoda, że niebędziemy Cię widzieć na forum, przez 10miesięcy  :Sad: 

Napewno, chwilami będzie przynudnawo  :Sad: 

Ale cóż, pozostaje mi życzyć Ci, wszystkiego najlepszego, i żeby w woju niebyło az tak źle, jak to się czasem mówi (sam niewiem, nigdy nie byłem  :Smile:  ) .

Tak więc, "trzym" się arsen  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam, waluigi

PS: Mam nadzieje, ze przez czas Twojej nieobecności, zrobie coś ze swoim fvwm, bo prace są we wczesnej fazie..., i jak wrócisz, będzie juz gotowe  :Smile: 

----------

## rasheed

Bierz laptopa, blue connect z ery i zostajesz z nami!  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

dzieki arsen  :Wink: 

moj kolega wlasnie wrocil z wojska  :Smile:  ponoc nie bylo tak zle  :Smile: 

no i po powrocie bezdziesz mogl wcielac tutaj wojskowa dyscypline  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Smile: 

imho oplacalo sie jak najbardziej pokladac w Tobie to zaufanie :p  :Smile: 

no i mam nadzieje ze odezwiesz sie w miedzyczasie  :Smile: 

powodzenia !!!!!!!! 

cheers.

----------

## totencham

Powodzenia w woju! Częstych przepustek życzę!

----------

## nmap

Hmmm masz przerypane a nie kciałes isc na zstepcza ?

----------

## blazeu

O zeby mi sie kernel krzywo skompilowal... Do woja cie biora? Ale dlaczego?

MSPANC: dot. posta oczko wyzej http://bash.org.pl/2195 ;->

----------

## jey

wojo ? bleh.. jest tyle mozliwosci zeby sie odroczyc..... ihmo arsen.. powodzenia  :Wink: 

----------

## ^marcs

no to pieknie, teraz bez inspiracji to pewnie rzuce fvwm :/

j/k

szkoda ze jedziesz, no ale trudno - mus to mus, łamał sobie ršk nie bedziesz  :Mr. Green: 

to czekamy  :Wink: 

ps. popatrz na to z innej strony, wiesz jak przyjedziesz za 10 mie jakie beda zmiany  :Smile:  dasz emerge -uDp world a tam wiesz: fvwm 3, gtk 3 etc...  :Smile: Last edited by ^marcs on Mon May 02, 2005 9:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## marcin0411

hmmm to nie brzmi dobrze wojo ja mam nadzieję, że dadza mnie z definicji do rezery, ale nadzieja ponoć Matka.... ale każda Matka kocha swoje dzieci  :Razz: 

No własnie (NMAP) nie chciałeś na zastępczą? Nie koniecznie szpital czy coś w tym stylu. Administracja Państwowa przyjmuje na zastępczą lub szkoły. 

POWODZENIA!!!

p.s.

lapotop i usługa Ery to brzmi kusząc...  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

a jakie bedzie zaskoczenie, jak wyjdzie za 10 miechow, patrzy a tu gcc4 w wersji full stable  :Cool: 

tak wogole to powodzenia i trzym sie  :Cool: 

----------

## Budzix

holender ... znikajac zrobisz nam duza dziure w forum ... no trudno powodzenia !!

----------

## wojtek

Jakież będzie nasze zdziwienie kiedy WP oficjalnie przejdzie na Gentoo...  :Wink:  Powodzenia - tylko nie daj się zwerbować jako admin ichniejszej sieci, bo za dużo będziesz wiedział i Cię nie puszczą za 10 miesięcy...  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Powodzenia Arsen! Zyczyc szczescia pozostaje. 3m sie!

----------

## kranked

Weź mydło w płynie  :Laughing:   ( joke  :Wink:   )

Podobno tylko w pierwszy tydzień dostaje się wycisk  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

Ja sobie wmawiam, że mnie nie wezmą  :Mr. Green: 

Powodzenia

----------

## rzezioo

no to powodzenia i niech cie wywala z woja za zle sprawowanie  :Wink: 

@=KrAnKeD=:kurcze no a ju sie cieszylem ze jeszcze nikt nie napisal o mydle w plynie i ja bede mogl  :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## galimedes

arsen w woju nie jest najgorzej jak dużo możesz wypić to masz jak w niebie kolega wrócił niedawno i podobno trzy razy strzelił, a 10 miesięcy pił  :Smile: 

W każdym razie powodzenia i uważaj na rakietnice mogą palce ponadrywać  :Smile: 

----------

## danj_75

No to 3maj sie, szybko zleci.

Aha, i pamietaj co zolnierz ma w spodniach.... :Very Happy: 

pozdro

----------

## rane

Heh, a pamiętasz jak Ci pisałem na ircu żebyś szukał szkoły, bo armia tylko czeka żeby nam zabrać wartościową jednostkę z community i przegonić kilkaset razy po lesie? :]

Cóż, szybko zleci. Powodzenia, wpadnij czasem do caffe i napisz nam co słychać... :]

----------

## arsen

Update po 2 miesišcach  :Smile: 

W wojsku nie jest le, wszystko spokojnie idzie znieć, 2 miesišce zleciały mi bardzo szybko, za jakie 7 miesięcy wracam ponownie do cywila i na forum hehe  :Smile: , myle że zleci to szybko  :Smile: .

Za miesišc myle że będe bliżej domu bo będš przeniesienia z tego "odległego" koszalina  :Smile: .

Pozdrawiam jeszcze raz społecznoć forum  :Smile: , z żołnierskim pozdrowieniem arsen  :Smile: 

----------

## flakusiek

hehe 3m się  :Smile:  !! POZDRO

PS. niech ktos z moderatorów zmieni mu kodowanie w tym poście  :Wink:   :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

miło Cie znów widziec wsrod zywych  :Wink: 

----------

## raaf

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Update po 2 miesišcach 
> 
> W wojsku nie jest �le, wszystko spokojnie idzie znie�ć, 2 miesišce zleciały mi bardzo szybko, za jakie� 7 miesięcy wracam ponownie do cywila i na forum hehe , my�le że zleci to szybko .
> 
> Za miesišc my�le że będe bliżej domu bo będš przeniesienia z tego "odległego" koszalina .
> ...

 

wez se popraw kodowanie  :Wink:  hehe, 

pozdrowienia

raaf

----------

## fallow

arsen , olej wojsko i pakuj sie do londynu hehe  :Smile: 

chees & 3msie !!!  :Smile: 

----------

## keman

milo Cie znowu widziec  :Smile: 

Jestesm na przepustce  :Question: 

Pozdrawiam,waluigi

----------

## univac^

Mam nadzieje że nie porzuciłeś FVWM, pewnie piszesz nowe .fvwm w wojsku na karteluszcze  :Smile: 

----------

